# Ich habe die beste Lösung.........



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2002)

Hallo!

Also ich finde das verhalten der Deutschen telekom als beschämend. Ich habe mal recherchiert, die DTAg wird ja zum teil als "Telekom- Mafia" und der Ron Sommer ( der ja zum Glück jetzt weg ist) als Mafiosi bezeichnet...

Also die DTAG beteiligt sich doch an diesem Betrug und kassiert 50 % ab.
Und die Arschlöcher von der Telekom beschweren sich jetzt auch noch, daß durch das neue Telekommunikaionsgesetz die Portokosten dre Telekom ins unermessliche steigen, wenn die die Anbieter von allen 0190 Nummern anbieten... :evil: 


Jetzt mal meine Frage: wollt ihr mit so einem Unternehmen wirklich noch was zu tun haben?  Wollt ihr jeden Monat brav euer geld an diese Firma zahlen?

Also warum meldet ihr nicht alle einfach euren Telefon- und Internetanschluß ab? Dann soll doch die Telekom sehen, wo sie bleibt....

Also ins Internet kann man ja z.T auch kostenlos, z.B an Unis oder man geht eben in ein Internetcafe. ich weiß das ist zwar sehr teuer, aber ist doch immer noch besser ich zahle im internetcafe 3 Euro die Stunde als daß ich 900 Euro für paar sekunden an die Telekom zahle....

Und mit dem Telefon: kauft euch doch alle ein Prepaid Handy (nicht von D1, weil das ist telekom , sondern aus Pronzip. z.B von D2) ... und wenn ihr nicht gerade sooo viel telefoniert reicht dieses Prepaid Handy aus, da habt ihr die absolute Kostenkontrolle..... 
ihr könnt euch ja auch 2 Prepaid Handys kaufen, auf dem einen könnt ihr den Taruf einstellen, der immer 35 cent die Minute kostet, auf dem anderen Handy stellt ihr den Tarif ein, der am Wochenende nur 7,5 cent pro Minute kostet...


Dann sieht die Telekom keinen cent mehr von euch.....  

Also ich will nichts mehr mit der telekom zu tun haben... da zahle ich lieber jeden Monat eben die doppelten Prepaid- Card Gbeühren an D2.... Dafür kann ich dadurch auch nicht in den Ruin getrieben werden wie bei der Telekom..... :lol: 

Also sagt mal was ihr davon denkt? Warum wehren wir uns nicht endlich gegen die telekom? Da hilft auch diesen schimpfen gegen die DTAG nichts, kündigt alle Leistungen die ihr von der DTAG bezieht und ihr habt Ruhe... Dies sehe ich als die einzige Methode, daß die DTAG ihr Verhalten gegenüber dieses Verbrechens bedenkt...... solange jeder Telfon und Internet hat, können die sich doch bequem zurücklehnen....

Scheisst einfach auf die Telekom , es lebe  D 2 !!!! :lol:


----------



## Rahmat (20 Juli 2002)

Hi,

die Frage ist nur für wen es alles die beste Lösung ist?
Wer das Zeug beruflich braucht geht bestimmt nicht ins Internetcafe und ich zahle lieber die Hälfte, als das doppelte.

Und sperren,... ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch das beste, für insgesamt mehr Leute.

 Rahmat


----------



## dialerfucker (21 Juli 2002)

@Rahmat;
Volle Zustimmung!!! Weg mit den Mehrverkehrswertfernwartungsdiensten!


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2002)

*gerade die telekom*

ich halte auch nciht viel von der telekom. die haben uns mal richtig abgezockt indem wir das doppelte für den DSL anschluss berechnet hatten. da hilfte kein beschweren oder sonstiges.  :roll: 

aber was solls, aus fehlern ernt man ja sprichwörtlich.

cu 0


----------



## virenscanner (21 Juli 2002)

Ich bin seit fast 25 Jahren zufriedener Telekom-Kunde. "Schlechte" Erfahrung habe ich bisher nur mit D2 gemacht (Prepaid-Handy zwar mehrfach aufgeladen, wurde aber dennoch von D2 gesperrt: Keine Aufladung "feststellbar", ich hatte auch die entsprechenden Karten "entsorgt").


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2002)

*Telekom...*

Also ich hab ja auch noch nie einen Cent/Pfennig an Dialer oder so zahlen müssen....

Durch diese ganzen Diskussionen und Foren habe ich manchmal den Eindruck, daß man irgendwie in Panik versetzt wird. so gehts mir jedenfalls...

also ich bin ein Jahr lang nur mit einem normalen Modem ins Internet (kein DSL, kein Schutz) und da ist nie was passiert....

Jetzt habe ich mich natürlich geschürtzt nachdem ich von den ganzen Diskussionen und so in der Presse höre (Nummernsperre, etc) ... aber hab trotzdem schiss....

 :x 

Also ich finde diese Seite ja klasse, aber das alles kann einem echt schlaflose Nächte bereiten   

Hab einmal versehentlich mit dem Telefon so eien 0193 Nummer gewählt... und dann hab ich deshalb Experten gefragt die haben gesagt, das ist durchaus möglich durch die paar sekunden dieser verbindung, daß das hundrete/tausende Euros kostet, Ich konnte dann 5 Wochen bis zur nächsten rechnung nicht schlafen... und auf der Rechnung war diese eine Verbindung dann zwar aufgefühtr und zwar zu 0,00 Euro. TOLL....

Und deshalb hatte ich 5 Wochen schlaflose Nächte....

Vielleicht ists doch besser als "Normalbürger" einfach die 0190 sperren zu lassen und sich mit dem "Scheiss" dann gar net zu beschäftigen oder was meint ihr? wer hatte genauso schlaflose Nächte wie ich?


----------



## Heiko (22 Juli 2002)

*Re: Telekom...*



			
				Mattes schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde diese Seite ja klasse, aber das alles kann einem echt schlaflose Nächte bereiten
> 
> Hab einmal versehentlich mit dem Telefon so eien 0193 Nummer gewählt... und dann hab ich deshalb Experten gefragt die haben gesagt, das ist durchaus möglich durch die paar sekunden dieser verbindung, daß das hundrete/tausende Euros kostet, Ich konnte dann 5 Wochen bis zur nächsten rechnung nicht schlafen... und auf der Rechnung war diese eine Verbindung dann zwar aufgefühtr und zwar zu 0,00 Euro. TOLL....


Dich in Panik zu versetzen ist sicher nicht Absicht dieser Seiten. Aber sicher, Dich etwas nachdenklich zu machen. Das Hauptproblem ist halt, dass sich zu wenige Menschen über die Gefahren des Internet Gedanken machen. Das sollte sich ändern. Die Gefahr, die man kennt, ist nur noch eine halbe.
Das mit der 0193-Nummer ist Quatsch. Hunderte von Euro gabs dabei noch nie und darauf wird sich vermutlich auch kein Betreiber mehr einlassen.


----------



## Rahmat (22 Juli 2002)

Hi Mattes,

ich denke, Du bist absolut auf der sicheren Seite.
100% gibts nie. Irgendein Schlupfloch findet jeder Betrüger.
Denke z.B. bei Telefonauskünften daran, dass Du Dich nicht weitervermitteln läßt. Da gibts nämlich auch den einen oder anderen, der Dich auf eine 0190-er schickt. Und das geht dann sogar trotz Sperre, zumindest nach Auskunft der Telekom.

Ich habe auch mal versucht, bei der Telekom nachzufragen, wie hoch meine Telefonrechnung sich im Moment beläuft. Ist "technisch" nicht möglich (bei der Telekom !!!).

Die Telekom ist halt meist nicht Dein Freund und Helfer, sondern hilft meist der "anderen Seite".
Und die technischen Möglichkeiten sind gigantisch, wenn Du nichts von der Telekom willst.


mfg
 Rahmat


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Juli 2002)

@Rahmat:
Meld dich für Rechnung online an und du kannst mit 24h Nachlauf deine Telefondaten einsehen

Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (22 Juli 2002)

DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Meld dich für Rechnung online an und du kannst mit 24h Nachlauf deine Telefondaten einsehen


Was soll der Scheiß?
24 h Nachlauf in einer Zeit, in der fast alle Daten vollautomatisch verarbeitet werden? Muß da noch einer die Verbindungsdaten in eine Marmorplatte meißeln?

Wo kann man sich da anmelden? Ist zwar nicht verständlich aber auch nicht völlig sinnlos.


----------



## Rahmat (22 Juli 2002)

Hi Frank,

Danke, Tipp ist nicht schlecht. Ich für mich persönlich bleibe trotzdem Rechnung offline, da Rechnung-online automatisch bedeutet, dass Du keine "normale" Rechnung mehr bekommst, d.h. Dir die Rechnung selber immer ausdrucken mußt, wenn Du sie brauchst (z.B. für Steuer o.ä.).
Und die Daten bleiben auch nicht unbegrenzt lange auf dem Server.
Ich hoffe, dass ich genug gesperrt habe um mich ausreichend zu schützen. Und mit dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis haben wir die Festnetz-Kosten der Kids aufs Handy auch ganz gut im Griff.

Sollte sich an der momentanen Lage allerdings etwas ändern, so ist das bestimmt ein wichtiger Grund für Rechnung-online.
Ich denke da hast Du dann auch einen online-Einzelverbindungsnachweis, aber ausgexte 0190-er bleiben aus "datenschutzrechtlichen" Gründen immer noch ausgext?
Weißt Du da genaueres?

mfg
 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2002)

*rere*

Hallo!

Also erst mal an den Heiko: das mit der 0193 Nummer und den Kosten habe ich dich damals gefragt, und du hast damals schon gesagt, daß das im schlimmsten Fall sehr sehr teuer werden kann... das haben auch einige andere Experten gesagt. allerdings muß ich hinzufügen, daß du auch egsagt hast, daß es bisher nur eine sehr teure 0193 gibt..... na ja daß ich damals dann die gewählt hätte, das wäre wie ein Sechser im Lotto....


Klar finde ich eure Seiten gut.....  nur darf man eben nicht hinter jedem und allem einen Dialer vermuten.. so gehts mir eben ab und zu....


An FranK:   man kann wirklich online alle Rechnungsdaten bei der Telekom einsehen: also auch das was ich über andere Anbieter vetrelefoniert habe? weisst du, ob das bei Handys (D1 ) auch geht?


An:Rahmat: eine Möglichkeit ist auch noch (falls du ein entsprechendes Telefon hast) du aktivierst den Gebührenimpuls.. für 50 cent im Monat und  einmalig 5 Euro oder so werden automatisch immer die Einheien gezählt. du siehst bei jedem Anruf, wieviel du gerade verbraten hast und das wird auch gespeichert.Ist zwar nicht 100 % genau, kann ich aber befürworten......


Grüssle Mattes


----------



## Heiko (22 Juli 2002)

*Re: rere*



			
				Mattes schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings muß ich hinzufügen, daß du auch egsagt hast, daß es bisher nur eine sehr teure 0193 gibt..... na ja daß ich damals dann die gewählt hätte, das wäre wie ein Sechser im Lotto....


Eben. Zwischen "sehr teuer" und einigen hundert Euro gibt es halt noch einige feine Abstufungen...


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2002)

*rere*

na gut ok,, akzeptier ich das mal    :tröst: 


also  mich interessiert mal was es gibt ja auch diese Call by Call Nummern die mit 0190 00 beginnen glaube ich Teledump und so....


Nur durch die 0190 Sperre geht das natürlich nicht mehr...... da beklagt sich meine Oma jetzt immer drüber, daß diese schönen billigen Nummern nicht mehr anzuwählen sind  :lol: 

hat jemand ähnliche problems?


----------



## Heiko (22 Juli 2002)

Das sind keine "Probleme" sondern "by design". Das sind Nebeneffekte der Sperrung, die eigentlich vorher klar sein sollten. Vielleicht sollte man darauf besser hinweisen...


----------



## Rahmat (22 Juli 2002)

@ Mattes,

der Gebührenimpuls zählt doch nur ganz "normale" Gebühren, kennt sich doch aber mit 010.., 0180..., 019x.., 0900 usw. nicht aus, oder doch?

 Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (22 Juli 2002)

@Rahmat

das ist genau das Problem, woher und wie sollte ein Gebührenimpuls z,B eine Anwahlgebühr von 100 Euro anzeigen? 
Wie du schon richtig vermutest, Gebührenimpulse , wenn überhaupt , funktionieren nur bei " normalen" Verbindungen.

Da es sich, wie der Name sagt, um Impulse handelt, die mit einem selbst einzustellenden Faktor multipliziert werden , können sie bei den Mehrwertdiensten nicht funktionieren.   :cry:


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2002)

@[email protected]

Also da habt ihr schon recht, Einwahlgebühren von 100 Euro zeigt dre Gebührenimpuls nicht an. Aber bei 0190 Nummern zeigt der schon  die laufenden Gebühren an. Geht auch mit 010 Nummern etc....

also wenn ich z.B eine 0137 Nummer wähle die kostet 50 cent oder so pauschal dann zeigt das der Gbeührenzähler schon an.. auf einen Schlag eben dann 10 Einheiten......


was schlagt ihr vor, um die Kontrolle zu haben?  doch das mit der online- Rechnung?  wäre schon cool, wenn man nach 24 alle Kosten sieht... meint ihr, man sieht bei diser oinline- Telekom- rechnung nach 24 h auch eine Einwahlgebühr von 100 Euro?


----------



## Heiko (22 Juli 2002)

Das mit dem fehlenden Gebühreimpuls hat einen ganz einfach Grund: die angesprochenen Verbindungen werden "offline" tarifiert, das bedeutet dass die Diensteanbieter die Kosten *nach dem Ende* der Verbindung an den Netzbetreiber übermitteln. Das kann also nicht schon während der Verbindung von einem Impuls gemacht werden.


----------



## Rahmat (22 Juli 2002)

@Heiko,

offline, das ist ja interessant, das erhöht mein Vertrauen in dialer ja immens :-? .

 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2002)

*Tarifierung....*

@Rahmat

Nicht nur Dialer tariffieren offline, freenet z.B macht das auch....

ich frag mich nur, also wenn man online nach 24 h dann angeblich die Kosten sehen kann, ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen, daß innerhalb von 24 h diese Anbieter das an die Telekom überliefert haben sollen.

Na ja was solls.....  das beste ist immer mit DSL alleine ins Internet, alle 0190/0193 sperren......


Hast du eigentlich auch die 010xx sperren lassen? oder die 118xx oder die
00xxx ?  ich find das doof, ich meine ganz selten ruft man ja schon mal ins Ausland an  und da braucht man das.....


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2002)

*0190 sperre*

Also noch was... 

ihr habt ja sicher auch Familie oder lebt mit anderen zusammen... Meine Familie will einfach den Sinn der 0190 Sperre nicht begreifen...

die bitten mich dauernd, diese Sperre wieder aufzuheben,  damit man diese "guten" billigen Nummern anrufen kann also diese Call by Call Nummern die mit 0190 00 beginnen....

 :x    Das mit den mehreren hundert Euro pro Einwahl glau´ben die mir schlichtweg nicht.. das könnte ihnen nicht passieren, und wenn würden sie das einfach nicht zahlen  :evil: die meinen doch wirklich, ich habe ne Meise.... das wäre ein Hirnegespinst......

Das ist doch wirklich sehr uneinsichtig was?    :argue: 

hat jemand nen Rat für mich?


----------



## Freeman76 (22 Juli 2002)

*Re: 0190 sperre*



			
				Mattes schrieb:
			
		

> Also noch was...
> hat jemand nen Rat für mich?



Hi,

surf halt mal mit nem Dialer, dann glaubt Dir jeder   .

Also, nach dem obriger Vorschlag zwar gewiss zu einem Ergebnis führen würden, jedoch nur für eine Seite profitabel ist -> hock Dich halt mit den Leuten vor den Computer und zeig Ihnen ein paar Beiträge aus dialerhilfe.de und diesem Forum. Wer´s dann nicht glaubt dem ist nicht geholfen.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2002)

*rerere*

@Freeman

ok du hast schon recht....

aber weisst du, meine Omi z.B hat immer Angst, daß man bei ihr einbricht und ihr das Sparbuch klaut.....So Sachen mit Dialern das passt eben icht in den Kopf von manchen Leuten  :lol: 

Also ich denke sowieso, wer überfällt heutzutage noch eine Bank oder raubt Handtaschen oder so? das ist doch viel zu riskant und rechtwidrig.....
eine Bankd zu überfallen ist doch total out.... Dialer sind in... und die haben sogar den Vorteil, daß das (einigermassen) legal ist.....

ist doch ne tolle Sache, es ist legal,  und man bekommt sogar noch Unterstützung (von der Telekom)   

Wer ist dann noch so doof und bricht bei meiner Oma ein, um ihr Sparbuch zu plündern..........


----------



## Freeman76 (22 Juli 2002)

*Re: rerere*



			
				Mattes schrieb:
			
		

> @Freeman
> Wer ist dann noch so doof und bricht bei meiner Oma ein, um ihr Sparbuch zu plündern..........



Hi,

schau Dir mal die Kriminalitätsstatistik unter http://www.polizei.bayern.de/kriminalistik/statistik/index.htm an   .

Da gibts tatsächlich noch Taten ohne Computerbeteiligung


----------



## Rahmat (22 Juli 2002)

Hi Mattes,

also die 010xx habe ich sperren lassen, da gibt es auch einige threads darüber. Wie es aussieht, kannst Du über 010xx nicht gelinkt werden (nettes Wortspiel  ).
Ich habs trotzdem gesperrt, da ich eh T-ISDN xxl habe (zusammen mit T-DSL und t-online flatrate). D.h. ein anderes preselect dürfte bei mir in den seltensten Fällen Sinn machen.
118.. und 00.. habe ich nicht sperren lassen, aber wie gesagt, durch meinen T-DSL-Zugang ist es praktisch ausgeschlossen, dass  hier was schiefläuft. Ich habe zwar noch einen Rechner mit ISDN-Anschluß für Fax usw. im Netz. Aber der kommt direkt nicht mal ins Internet.

Ich muß sagen, ich empfinde die 019x-Sperre schon als Einschränkung, die ich aber bewußt und gerne eingehe. 00.. und 118.. zu sperren geht mir dann aber doch zu weit, auch wenn ich zugegebenermaßen 00.. so gut wie nicht brauche.
Aber man kanns ja sperren und für wirklich Notfälle aufs Handy ausweichen oder emails schicken oder einen Messanger installieren oder sich in einem chatraum treffen und dort in's "Separet" gehen  .

Zu den Auslandsnummern: Wie funzt denn das, weil die sind ja eigentlich teuer, aber das Geld stecken doch Telefongesellschaften ein oder gibts dann 00Ausland-0190-Analogon-individuelle-Rufnummer ?
Und wie werden da die Nummern abgerechnet und wie schaut es da mit Inkasso, gerichtlichen Zuständigkeiten und Internationalen Verträgen aus?

Vielleicht gibts zu der Auslandsproblematik ja auch schon threads, die ich nur noch nicht gelesen habe, Heiko ?  

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (22 Juli 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Auslandsnummern: Wie funzt denn das, weil die sind ja eigentlich teuer, aber das Geld stecken doch Telefongesellschaften ein oder gibts dann 00Ausland-0190-Analogon-individuelle-Rufnummer ?
> Und wie werden da die Nummern abgerechnet und wie schaut es da mit Inkasso, gerichtlichen Zuständigkeiten und Internationalen Verträgen aus?
> 
> Vielleicht gibts zu der Auslandsproblematik ja auch schon threads, die ich nur noch nicht gelesen habe, Heiko



1. Da gibts verschiedene Modelle wobei mir aktuell nicht überall klar ist wie der "Anbieter" dabei verdient. Denn es ist ja erst dann so richtig nett, den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, wenn man es sich selber in den Beutel stopfen kann. Alles andere ist ja nicht gar so toll (aus Anbietersicht). Mir ist aber bekannt, dass einige Bananenrepublikanische Telefongesellschaften (meistens auf Inseln, die nur bei Ebbe aus dem Wasser schauen), mit den Anbietern teilen.
Vertragsmäßig dürfte es (gefühlsmäßig) eher noch schlechter aussehen als bei 0190-Nummern, da es sich ja dabei nicht um "Mehrwert"nummern, sondern "einfache" Auslandsnummern handelt. Ausländische "Mehrwert"nummern (wir sollten da einen passenderen Namen finden - das einzige, das mehr wert ist, ist die Rechnung - das ist fast wie bei der Mehrwertsteuer... vielleicht ist der Name sooo schlecht ja doch nicht...) dürften größtenteils aus dem Ausland mangels Preistransparenz nicht erreichbar sein. IIRC erreicht man die 0190-Nummern auch nur aus dem Inland.

2. Nein, aber haufenweise Anfragen von Leuten, die sich amerikanisch oder mexikanische Dialer auf den Rechner installiert haben. Frag mich aber nicht, wo die herkommen. Andererseits: nachweislicher Schaden wurde mir noch keiner berichtet.


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Juli 2002)

"Mir ist aber bekannt, dass einige Bananenrepublikanischen Telefongesellschaften (meistens auf Inseln, die nur bei Ebbe aus dem Wasser schauen), mit den Anbietern teilen."

  

*Lachtränenwegwisch*


----------



## technofreak (22 Juli 2002)

was heißt hier Bananenrepublik? 

BRD= Bananen Republik Deutschland

wie hat mir mein türkischer Freund  gesagt : der Unterschied zwischen uns und euch ist nur die Höhe der Bestechungsgelder! 

 :bandit


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2002)

*Auslandsnummern*

Es gibt ja so Erotiknummern, also fürs normale Telefon, die mit 00 anfangen, also ins Ausland gehen... Kosten: so 2 Euro die Minute.....

Also wer verdient denn da dran? allerdings sind diese Nummern weitaus weniger verbreitet als die 0190, die 0190 findet man ja in jeder fernsehzeitschrift als Werbung...  :x 

@Rahamat  Separet ? da kannst mcih ja auch gerne mal hin einladen   
(gehört eigentlich jetzt nicht hier her)


----------



## Rahmat (22 Juli 2002)

Hi,

aber ich hab auch schon gesehen, dass jemand "Mehrwertdienste" für Inland (Deutschland) und Ausland (Österreich, Schweiz) anbietet.
Geht das? Oder kann ich umgekehrt wenn ich aus dem Ausland abgezockt werde nur über den Bananen-Auslandstarif abgezockt werden oder auch noch über "Mehrwert". ????

Und daran anschließend: Gibts im Ausland die frei tarifierbaren Nummern auch, oder entspricht das nur der deutschen Gründlichkeit. 
Und falls ja, hätte ich die dann im Inland (Deutschland) auch zu fürchten.

 Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (22 Juli 2002)

Hi Rahmat,
soweit ich weiß noch nicht , aber der "Fortschritt" ist nicht aufzuhalten ,
mit den dann internationalen 0900 Nummern ist dann auch die internationale Mehrwertabzocke möglich !  :evil:


----------



## Rahmat (22 Juli 2002)

Hi Technofreak,

schon längst gesperrt  .

 Rahmat


----------

